
John Gruber being deliberately obtuse - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/09/john-gruber-being-deliberately-obtuse/
======
brisance
iPhone users tend to be heavy data users. So what Gruber implies is that the
relative lower volume of data usage on Android phones means the phone company
earns less on a per unit basis.

------
tatsuke95
Spot on. Of course a provider is at a competitive advantage if they don't have
an iPhone. But it isn't an either/or proposition; I mean, you don't see Sprint
offering to go Apple exclusive and ditch Android...

